# Пояснично-крестцовый отдел



## Надежда Карпова (17 Сен 2015)

Добрый день! Боли  в пояснично - крестцовом отделе позвоночника в течении двух лет. Боли отдают в левую ногу, бывают прострелы,жжение, онемение. Принимаю найз и диклофенак. Результаты КТ :признаки дистрофических изменений КПС и сегмента  L5 S1  c  грыжей Шморля в L5 ПОП, адекватного лечения не получала, невролог посоветовала  поставить пиявки, от пиявок легче не стало, пришла курс массажа и иглоукалывания, стало только хуже.  Результаты МРТ:субхондральный отек  тел позвонков примыкающих к диску L5-S1,следует дифференцировать между остеохандрозом 1 типа по  Modic  и проявлением спондилодисцита . Задняя полуциркулярная протрузия диска  L5-S1, с достижением левого корешка S1. На прием еще не ходила и вряд ли пойду к этому невролргу. Хотелось бы узнать, что означает этот диагноз, какое требуется лечение?


----------



## La murr (17 Сен 2015)

*Надежда Карпова*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Хасан Мершед (17 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте, Надежда! Необходимо обязательно рассмотреть снимки МРТ и КТ, т.к. описанные изменения можно трактовать неоднозначно: необходимо отдифференцировать дегенеративное поражение сегмента L5-S1 с его воспалительным поражением (спондилодисцит). Обязательно разместите снимки!


----------



## nadezhdargv2 (18 Сен 2015)

Хасан Мершед написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Надежда! Необходимо обязательно рассмотреть снимки МРТ и КТ, т.к. описанные изменения можно трактовать неоднозначно: необходимо отдифференцировать дегенеративное поражение сегмента L5-S1 с его воспалительным поражением (спондилодисцит). Обязательно разместите снимки!


Добрый день ! Снимки загрузила. Дополнительно загрузила рентген снимок.


----------



## Хасан Мершед (19 Сен 2015)

Судя по снимкам у Вас имеется дегенеративное поражение межпозвонкового диска L5-S1 с формированием грыжи диска на широком основании, которая сужает левое межпозвонковое отверстие и сдавливает нервный корешок. Также, на фоне поражения диска, имеются признаки нестабильности сегмента L5-S1 (его избыточная подвижность). Эти изменения в комплексе могут вызывать стойкие боли в пояснице и левой ноге. Для окончательного исключения воспалительного процесса в пораженном сегменте необходимо провести лабораторную диагностику - общий анализ крови с определением уровня СОЭ, биохимический анализ крови с определением С-реактивного белка, фибриногена. Это очень важно, т.к. тактика лечения спондилодисцитов совершенно другая, при этом отмести этот диагноз на заочной консультации не видя оригиналов снимков, без осмотра неправомочно. Для подтверждения и определения степени нестабильности сегмента L5-S1 необходимо провести функциональную рентгенографию пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Тактика лечения будет зависеть от результатов обследования. Также было бы хорошо, если бы Вы уточнили свои жалобы и более подробно их описали - локализация  и интенсивность болей, есть ли динамика на протяжении времени болезни, как сильно страдает Ваша повседневная двигательная активность, есть ли необходимость приема анальгетиков.


----------



## nadezhdargv2 (19 Сен 2015)

Добрый день!  Спасибо за консультацию!   боли начались два года назад, болело в области ягодицы слева, анальгетики не принимала, со временем боль перешла на крестец ,чуть выше копчика, по ощущениям, как будто крестец расходится ( такая боль была во время схваток) ,начала принимать найз, в течении года была эта непонятная боль,таблетки не помогали, начала принимать деклофинак,легче не становилось, боль усилилась, начала отниматься левая нога, появилось жжение, в марте этого года обратилась к терапевту, прошла лечение, инъекции медокалм ,мовалис,диксометазон ,лечение не помогло, обратилась к неврологу  ,курс пиявок не помог, месяц назад прошла курс массажа и иглоукалывания ,стало хуже, появилась боль в правой ягодице ,внутри, такое ощущение как будто что-то тянет ,щипит ,охото внутри почесать, постоянно прострелы,не могу ходить на большие расстояния, не могу долго стоять. спать тоже не могу, все отнимается немеет  .

Еще вопрос!  Стоит ли лечить внутричерепную гипертензию ? Мой врач ни как не отреагировала на мой вопрос


----------



## Хасан Мершед (20 Сен 2015)

Откуда данные о внутричерепной гипертензии? Делали какие-нибудь исследования головного мозга? (МРТ, ЭхоЭГ). Что касается поясничного отдела позвоночника, то, учитывая длительно не купируемый болевой синдром, изменения на МРТ, встает вопрос о проведении декомпрессии нервных корешков и стабилизации позвоночника на уровне L5-S1. Однако для однозначного заключения необходим тщательный очный осмотр и рассмотрение оригиналов снимков со всеми срезами.


----------



## nadezhdargv2 (20 Сен 2015)

Добрый день!  Что такое  декомпрессия ? И почему врач, который делал МРТ  ,рекомендовал обратиться к фтизиоостеологу ? Насчет  гипертензии ,делала узи сосудов головного мозга, в заключении было написано, внутричерепная гипертензия .


----------



## Хасан Мершед (20 Сен 2015)

1. Декомпрессия - имеется в виду  хирургическое вмешательство с целью устранения сдавления нервных структур, стабилизация - этап операции связанный с укреплением пораженного сегмента позвоночника специальной конструкцией.
2. Врач МРТ заподозрил туберкулезное поражение позвоночника. Для начала можно провести лабораторную диагностику - общий анализ крови с определением уровня СОЭ, биохимический анализ крови с определением С-реактивного белка, фибриногена, на всякий случай квантифероновый тест (диагностика туберкулеза). Хотя по картинке МРТ не очень похоже на воспаление (тут надо сделать скидку на низкое качество изображений).
3. заключение любого метода диагностики, в т.ч. УЗИ, МРТ и т.д. не является диагнозом и должно быть интерпретировано врачом-клиницистом, в данном случае неврологом. Если невролог не счел необходимым проводить лечение "внутричерепной гипертензии", значит клинических данных для подтверждения этого диагноза не достаточно.


----------



## nadezhdargv2 (20 Сен 2015)

Если не было контакта с туб инфицированным ,то от куда может появиться туберкулёз?


----------



## Хасан Мершед (20 Сен 2015)

С возбудителем этой инфекции мы контактируем с самого рождения. Крайне маловероятно что у Вас туберкулезное поражение, но лабораторную диагностику лучше провести


----------



## nadezhdargv2 (20 Сен 2015)

Спасибо Вам большое за консультацию!  В четверг пойду на прием к фтизиоостеологу. После напишу результат обследования.


----------

